#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Wat vragen over islamitsche kleding...

## LaylaLayla

Salaam aleikumVoor een onderzoek heb ik een vraagje, ik hoop dat jullie mij willen helpen hiermee! Wat missen jullie qua islamitische kleding??Bijvoorbeeld zou jij willen dat abaya's zakken hadden?of een ander soort item wat jij maar niet kan vinden in de winkels? Goedkopere prijzen?voeg zelf ook antwoorden toe aub.

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

Wa aleikoem salaam. 

Goed afsluitbare zakken inderdaad. Verder zijn vele jassen en jurken gemaakt van synthetische stoffen zoals polyester en nylon, wat als voordeel heeft dat je ze nauwelijks hoeft te strijken, maar die erg benauwd zijn in de hitte. De stoffen nemen geen vocht op en daardoor voelen ze zweterig aan. Ik zou wel meer kleding willen zien met luchtigere stoffen, zoals in Pakistan/India katoen, of linnen. Doe eens gek: bamboe of hennep erin verwerken.

----------


## Amanah1990

Ik weet niet of het nog van toepassing js....

Maar ik mis heel erg een omslagdoek ofzo maar dan met knopen. Ik draag Alhamdoulilah de jilbaab.... maar vind maar geen jas/omslagdoek hiervoor.....

Daarnaast inderdaad zakken wat ik mis.

----------

